# 1956 old grand dad bottle



## stoney8 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello, i am looking for a 1956 old grand dad bottle and or stopper. here is a photo of the bottle in question. thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 22, 2006)

This might be it, maybe you can ask for a better picture.
http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-GRAND-DAD-BOURBON-WHISKEY-GLASS-BOTTLE-W-CORK_W0QQitemZ230010120368QQihZ013QQcategoryZ35658QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stoney8 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi thanks for the lead. although the stopper on the bottle you pointed me to is different, i think i will try to get the bottle anyway. thanks again.


----------



## cmg100000 (Aug 27, 2006)

Are you still looking for the old grandad bottle?
 I happen to have one and the stopper.


----------

